# Quick Guide to API 510



## محمد الاكرم (12 أبريل 2012)

السلام
*Quick Guide to API 510 Certified Pressure Vessel Inspector Syllabus: Example Questions and Worked Answers"*
Publisher: ASME Press (American Society of Mechanical Engineers) | ISBN: 0791859622 | 2010 | PDF | 336 pages | 8.8 MB
​The API Individual Certification Programs (ICPs) are well established worldwide in the oil, gas, and petroleum industries. This Quick Guide is unique in providing simple, accessible and well-structured guidance for anyone studying the API 510 Certified Pressure Vessel Inspector syllabus by: --Summarizing and helping them through the syllabus; --Providing multiple example questions and worked answers. Technical standards are referenced from the API body of knowledge for the examination, i.e. API 510 Pressure Vessel inspection, alteration, rerating; API 572 Pressure Vessel inspection; API RP 571 Damage mechanisms; API RP 577 Welding; ASME VIII Vessel design; ASME V NDE; and ASME IX Welding Qualifications. Co-published with Woodhead Publishing Ltd (UK)
http://uploaded.to/file/ly2uzozh


----------



## khatab1 (4 نوفمبر 2012)

تم حذف الرابط
من فضلك أعيد الرفع و شكراًً


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (6 فبراير 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------

